# Britney



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i gottem wooo hoooo

no protestors 
alot of pregnant woman showed up to rubb her belly and the kids head
guy was really nice 
i intrduced him to this website


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what the hell lol

thats how she gave birth?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

LMAO

awsome










now so many other sites are gonn steal these pics.

ahem ahem ebaum world


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You delivered!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

finally, i can go on with my life


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

LMFAO!!!

the last pic made me piss myself laughing.

you should have done one more, and got right up to the babies head and pretended to lick it.hahahaha.

yeah, man. i bet Hemi becomes an internet celebrity with those last 2 pics.

"the guy who molested britney's bum while she's pushing out her kid" lmao

priceless pics man. is it ok if we use them? if not its completely understandable.

*edit*
hey, i jsut noticed you can see britney's clitoris...lol


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nice job man!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Puff said:


> LMFAO!!
> 
> *edit*
> hey, i jsut noticed you can see britney's clitoris...lol


omg....


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That last pic I was rollin laughing.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

you guys can do whatever you want with them
and i did think about the tounge thing 
but the kid being a boy turned me off
sounds wierd 
but then again im not normal
BTW my old navy shirt says
FUture Millionaire


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice pink taco LOL

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA i cant believe you actually posed with it!!!

i dunno if thats how she delievered but i know thats how i woulda delivered my goods to her









shes got some nice handles in her hair! you should have gotten up behind her for a mount now THAT would be the funniest thing ever

this needs to be pinned i cant stop laughing at you posing with ur hand on her hiney LOL


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

you should tag those photos with p-fury.com and sh*t like that


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Why did they make a statue of Britney Spears giving birth? Can someone fill me in here? I don't get it....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

grey taco


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL you have accomplished your mission, Hemi. That is great...and the statue is..ewww...


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

Haha well, that answers that question the media was afraid to answer, "What's going on in the back of that statue?"
You might want to watermark those pictures. They are going to circulate the internet fast.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Maybe it was conceived in that position so that's how she has to give birth?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

guys im not to hip on the photo shop lingo 
i dunno how to water mark them 
if one of the board moderators wants them 
go for it 
it dont care 
my mission was a success
P fury them up 
whatever you guys want


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I am completely speechless.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Well, I'm sure it looked better going in then it does coming out


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

JesseD said:


> I am completely speechless.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

looks like this guy got it too









Picture taken from a googled image


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Awsome job!!! So is the statue grey or flesh colored?


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

that was too funny



































good job bro


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

sortra a pink color


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

TURCO said:


> thats how she gave birth?


No, Britney had a C Section. She didnt want to have to endure the pain of a normal delivery.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice!! i've been wanting to see the p*ssy DOOR before.. now I see it. Great dude!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BRITNEYSE.CX for the win!

new avatar for this week?


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Is it ok if I make an episode photoshoping these pictures?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

lol thanks man 
could you do that with the last pict for me 
i dunno how to resize it right

yes silence


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Here, try it.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thats how she gave birth?


No, Britney had a C Section. She didnt want to have to endure the pain of a normal delivery.
[/quote]

Then what's the point of the sculpture? Just to see a sculpure of a pregnant britney on her hands and knees getting ready to deliver?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks silence


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Night falls, as no one around and the place is locked, someone..from somewhere..breaks in.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Silence said:


> Night falls, as no one around and the place is locked, someone..from somewhere..breaks in.


not a very tasteful post photoshopping a gun in his hand and pointing it to the head of a new born child.......... well currently being born child. still not cool!


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Night falls, as no one around and the place is locked, someone..from somewhere..breaks in.


not a very tasteful post photoshopping a gun in his hand and pointing it to the head of a new born child.......... well currently being born child. still not cool!








[/quote]

Lol you make it sound like it's a real baby coming out of the mother's womb. It's as same as pointing a gun at a teddy bear, illusion my friend. And it's not like Britney really delivered baby naturally which makes this whole statue thing pointless, and in my opinion this whole statue thing is just funny and unnecessary. Plus I was just playing, teasing Hemi and giving him a psychotic look in that picture. I'm sorry, take it easy.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Silence said:


> Night falls, as no one around and the place is locked, someone..from somewhere..breaks in.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

YEAH m**********r!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *HEMI* FOR THE WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

LOL silence


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

All I can say is Wow. I cracked up instantly when I saw the pic of her grasping onto the bear head. Good job.
E


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

F*cking awesome...you make me proud to be a member of this site.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

WTF :bow:


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thats how she gave birth?


No, Britney had a C Section. She didnt want to have to endure the pain of a normal delivery.
[/quote]

I second that. She had a C section.

I know cause its my child she had, UHHHHHH


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

POTM!!!!

Please submit that for the POTM (PICTURE OF THE MONTH) I can guarantee you that you will win.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> nice pink taco LOL
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA i cant believe you actually posed with it!!!
> 
> ...


i thought she had a c- section ?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Slim said:


> thats how she gave birth?


No, Britney had a C Section. She didnt want to have to endure the pain of a normal delivery.
[/quote]

I second that. She had a C section.

I know cause its my child she had, UHHHHHH
[/quote]

your a white trash wanna be rapper washed up backup dancer?

oh yeah does it take long to corn row your hair?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

haha sick dude! i never saw that before. definately different.



piranha_guy_dan said:


> Night falls, as no one around and the place is locked, someone..from somewhere..breaks in.


not a very tasteful post photoshopping a gun in his hand and pointing it to the head of a new born child.......... well currently being born child. still not cool!








[/quote]

lol lighten up, its stone! im sure that dude would really do that for real. learn to laugh people


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

yo someone plz come through for me 
and make some alien eyes on the kids head

when i first posted about this, (4th old post about britney. i didnt start)
i thought it would have been great for you guys to photo shop
or at least make some good coments

is this the one post/pict/topic to stop the insanity?
can we handle it?
i figured i would be dien on the floor laughin
for i had to pretend to actually care about art to get this pict

come on guys tear this hole thing up 
do what yous want 
take it to the next level 
use me like silence 
i thought his thing was funny 
its obviosly not serious
she didnt have the kid like that
so make fun 
its all in good humor


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

View attachment 102006


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

ROFL 
thank you 
LMAO


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

View attachment 102007


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

LMao
funny


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

wasabi-glow said:


> POTM!!!!
> 
> Please submit that for the POTM (PICTURE OF THE MONTH) I can guarantee you that you will win.


I'd vote for it!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!*
that is f*cking retarded!!!


----------



## HomeRecker3 (Jan 18, 2006)

interesting......


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

wow all i can say is wow lol


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I cant believe you got it! Thats hilarious.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

:laugh: those pics just made my day


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

wowwwww who made that? damn thats detailed and realistic!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I am VERY DISAPOINTED this wasn't entered in Non Piranha POTM


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

man i pretty sure it wouldnt have been allowed 
something about knowing whos pict 
and or a pict allready posted


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Hemi said:


> man i pretty sure it wouldnt have been allowed
> something about knowing whos pict
> and or a pict allready posted


Meh, I suppose your right...


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

I think my eyes are bleeding..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thread of the month.


----------

